# Unexpected error when submitting EOI application for Global Talent Expression



## FlagSh

Hi,

I am trying to submit *Global Talent Expression of Interest form but I am getting unexpected error when I press the submit button*. I did all the following instructions besides trying different browsers like chrome and firefox.

all questions marked as ‘required’ are answered
documents are uploaded in the following file formats: pdf, jpg, png (cloud based platforms such as OneDrive, Google drive, encrypted files or .zip files are not supported)
document file names do not contain special characters
the “I am not a robot” Captcha check box has not expired - if expired, it will display red text and you will need to re-check it.
But still got the same error.
Any idea on how to overcome this issue?

Appreciate any suggestions
Thanks.


----------

